# Milton



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

IM PLANNING A TRIP TO MILTON TO TRY MY LUCK ON SOME EYES.WONDERING IF ANYONE HAD ANY LUCK LATELY! THEY LET THE WATER WAY DOWN A FEW YEARS BACK AND PEOPLE SAID IT HURT THE FISHING. THANKS JIG


----------



## dannoll (Apr 14, 2004)

my walleye club held tour last spring and did pretty good all 53 teams brought in fish .Ithink 9 lbs some thing won for 5 fish . Theywere fishing between 76 and dam east side and the flats on the other side of 18 bridge just west of bridge,hope that helps any more info just pm me DANNOLL


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks For The Tip! Those Do Look Like A Couple Nice Feeding Flats. I Might Have To Troll Off Some Off Those Flats As I Make My Way Up The Lake. Looks Like A Few Good Spots South Of 76. Maybe Drop Back To 18 At Night For A Night Bite! Jig


----------

